# olive wood for sale



## kmel (Dec 4, 2014)

i have some pieces of olive wood for sale .very beautiful .and from organic olive trees that are more than 300 years old . if anyone interested give me an offer ..thx guys


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## kmel (Dec 4, 2014)

yes i have some pictures i put 1 in here earlier but it looks like it didnt go through .send me ur email if you want ill send you pictures


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Kmel, posting pictures here is idiot proof, so no excuse for no pictures or more information. I would not send you an e-mail. Olive wood sold by too many fine vendors!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Kmel, posting pictures here is idiot proof, so no excuse for no pictures or more information.


It was his first post to the site, which does not allow pictures to be attached.. now that he has a few under his belt, he can.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## kmel (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## kmel (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## kmel (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Sprung (Sep 13, 2013)

> - kmel





> - kmel


What are the sizes on these six pieces and what are you looking to get for them? I am potentially interested.

Also - what are the sizes on the slabs? And, where are you located, for considering shipping?

Thanks!


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Also interested & I have the same questions on the "blocks" as Sprung.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you Kmel, about time you posted those outstanding pictures! What no prices?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Tsk, tsk, tsk, Bill, you just can't be satisfied, can you? hehehe I'm just yankin' your leg, bud.

Good looking wood, kmel. it's too bad I have enough to keep me busy, otherwise I too would beinterested in location and prices….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Jerry inquring minds just have to see and know the price before they throw their money around town.


----------



## PapaB (Apr 30, 2015)

Do you still have this olive wood? Sorry, I'm like everyone else and would like to know abt how much you are expecting to get for all of it? Very interested in it, My 1st grandchild is 1 yr old and her name is Olive, so looking for some pretty olive wood to make her something special. Paul [email protected]


----------

